# Rainha INES..... Rayines..... Parabéns!!!



## Vanda

Inesita, chegou a sua vez!!!!!!

*Parabéns!!! 

Muitos anos de vida com saúde, paz e amor!


*​


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡feliz cumple, inesita!!!*​


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Feliz aniversario!


----------



## romarsan

*Inesita guapa, mi querida vecina de granja,  muchas felicidades,
que tengas una gran fiesta y todo el cariño que te mereces.

Un besote grande

*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

¡¡¡¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !!!!​ 
Querida Inés, Te envio un abrazo y los mejores deseos de Salud, Paz y Amor..

Disfruta muho


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah, bueno!!, ¡¡muchas gracias a todos, los vecinos de ciudad y los más lejanos, por estar acá!!...y a Vandiña por abrir el hilo, como siempre tan amable...*

**​


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Inés. 

Un regalo para usted.


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> Muchas felicidades, Inés.
> 
> Un regalo para usted.


¡¡Esto se está poniendo interesante!!...¡Gracias, Outsider..........es que vos sabés que me gusta el arte!

¡Y gracias también por estar en el camino desde hace tanto tiempo!


----------



## SDLX Master

*Happy Birthday, Inés!! *
*May you blow many more candles in time, *
*even if you have to do it *
*at both ends!* ​


----------



## la_machy

*¡ Muchas, muchísimas felicidades, Inés!*

De todo corazón deseo que la estés pasando muy padre, muy felicitada y muy regalada, querida compañera! .

Y ya que te gusta el arte, te dejo esto, de una de mis pintoras favoritas.

Un abrazo,

*Marie.*


----------



## chamyto

Como siempre tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca .

Felicidades .


----------



## la_machy

chamyto said:


> Como siempre tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca .
> 
> Felicidades .


 
No es tarde, Chamyto. En Argentina son exactamente las 10:33 pm.  (esa hora decía cuando revisé) Así que Inés todavía debe de estar celebrando!! (eso espero ).


----------



## Rayines

¡Muchísimas gracias SDLX, Marie y Chamyto!, un beso para ustedes.


----------



## Nanon

¡Feliz cumple (atrasado) para mi vecina de diccio!
Un beso.


----------



## Rayines

Nanon said:


> ¡Feliz cumple (atrasado) para mi vecina de diccio!
> Un beso.


¡Muchísimas gracias, Nanon!...vecinas de diccio y de cumple, parece .


----------



## Calambur

¡Qué vergüenza!, tan cerca y llegando tarde (pero he venido acompañada y, ya se sabe, toda ocasión es buena para un brindis).
¡Feliz cumpleaños, Inés!


----------



## Rayines

Calambur said:


> ............... toda ocasión es buena para un brindis).
> ¡Feliz cumpleaños, Inés!


Jejejjj, ¡¡Gracias, Vivi!!, y esperemos que el brindis dure mucho, como en el video.


----------



## Camilo1964

Tarde pero igual me sumo a las felicitaciones. Que sean muchos más los años que celebres, siempre con alegría y salud!


----------



## Namarne

¡Muchas felicidades, Inés!


----------



## Rayines

Camilo1964 said:


> Tarde pero igual me sumo a las felicitaciones. Que sean muchos más los años que celebres, siempre con alegría y salud!





Namarne said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades, Inés!


¡Muchas gracias a ambos por pasar por aquí!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Llego muy tarde a la fiesta, pero aún así quiero desearte un feliz aniversario y agradecerte por todo que haces aquí.

un abrazo enorme


----------



## Rayines

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Llego muy tarde a la fiesta, pero aún así quiero desearte un feliz aniversario y agradecerte por todo que haces aquí.
> 
> un abrazo enorme


¡Muchísimas gracias Chaska!, siempre presente en las celebraciones importantes .


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades Inés!! Llego tarde como siempre, pero ¡¡Felicidades!!. A ver si diciéndolo dos veces me perdonas la tardanza.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Tampiqueña

No sabía que por aquí también te estaban felicitando vecina querida.

¡Muchas Felicidades Inesita! Espero que te hayas pasado un cumpleaños muy lindo y que sigamos sembrando juntas todo el año.

Un abrazote,
Beatriz


----------



## Rayines

Tampiqueña said:


> No sabía que por aquí también te estaban felicitando vecina querida.
> 
> ¡Muchas Felicidades Inesita! Espero que te hayas pasado un cumpleaños muy lindo y que sigamos sembrando juntas todo el año.
> 
> Un abrazote,
> Beatriz





Antpax said:


> ¡¡Muchas Felicidades Inés!! Llego tarde como siempre, pero ¡¡Felicidades!!. A ver si diciéndolo dos veces me perdonas la tardanza.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


¡Chicos!: ¡Muchas gracias!, un gusto verlos por aquí, hormiguita, despacio pero seguro, y Beatriz, ¡¡sí, es una muy buena propuesta la de sembrar y sembrar ...así cosecharemos !!
Besos a ambos.


----------



## Mate

Y así cosecharemos, para así poder pagar los impuestos descomunales que pagamos por sembrar, y pretender cosechar la soja transgénica,.... . . . pero... ¡qué animalito 'e Dios!, aparece tardísimo y encima yéndose por las ramas y haciendo gracias como un chimpancé 

Feliz cumple, mi queridísima Inés. Vos sabés cuánto te quiero y te aprecio. 

Un gran abrazo,

Mate 

(hacé clic aquí, pero vos sola, eh...)


----------



## romarsan

Mateamargo said:


> Y así cosecharemos, para así poder pagar los impuestos descomunales que pagamos por sembrar, y pretender cosechar la soja transgénica,.... . . . pero... ¡qué animalito 'e Dios!, aparece tardísimo y encima yéndose por las ramas y haciendo gracias como un chimpancé
> 
> Feliz cumple, mi queridísima Inés. Vos sabés cuánto te quiero y te aprecio.
> 
> Un gran abrazo,
> 
> Mate
> 
> (hacé clic aquí, pero vos sola, eh...)



Jé, pobre de mi que me quedé con las ganas de saber lo que había en el "aquí"


----------



## Rayines

Mateamargo said:


> Y así cosecharemos, para así poder pagar los impuestos descomunales que pagamos por sembrar, y pretender cosechar la soja transgénica,.... . . . pero... ¡qué animalito 'e Dios!, aparece tardísimo y encima yéndose por las ramas y haciendo gracias como un chimpancé
> 
> Feliz cumple, mi queridísima Inés. Vos sabés cuánto te quiero y te aprecio.
> 
> Un gran abrazo,
> 
> Mate
> 
> (hacé clic aquí, pero vos sola, eh...)


¡¡Jajajá....mirá delante de quién fui a hablar de cosechar !!...¡¡Gracias, Mate, yo también te quiero!!



romarsan said:


> Jé, pobre de mi que me quedé con las ganas de saber lo que había en el "aquí"


Después te lo cuento en secretito .


----------



## Calambur

Rayines said:


> Después te lo cuento en secretito .


Y también a mí (que las personas discretas nos hemos quedado con la intriga).
En fin, revisando el hilo he visto que borraron el brindis que propuse. Así que aquí va otro.


----------



## Metztli

Rayines!

Muchas, muchas, muchas felicidades!!!

Un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## Rayines

Calambur said:


> ............................En fin, revisando el hilo he visto que borraron el brindis que propuse. Así que aquí va otro.


¡Gracias, Vivi...me encanta ese brindis de gatos, o gatas...mejor!...jeje, cuando empecé a leer en tu mensaje que te habían borrado el brindis, pensé que se trataba de alguna censura sobre la ingesta virtual de alcohol..


Metztli said:


> Rayines!
> 
> Muchas, muchas, muchas felicidades!!!
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte!


¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Metztli, qué alegría verte por aquí!!


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Ines, cuanto siento llegar tan tarde. 

Un abrazo muuuuuyyyy fuerte.


----------



## gatogab

FELICIDADES​ 
UN FUERTE ABRAZO
DE 
TUS
COETÁNEOS
GG 
Y 
A.M.​ 
*Para los invitados a la fiesta.*​ 
*ME UNO BRINDANDO FELIS - MENTE.*​


----------



## Rayines

Ishould haveknown said:


> Ines, cuanto siento llegar tan tarde.
> 
> Un abrazo muuuuuyyyy fuerte.


Pero por favor...no hy problema.....al contrario, nunca es tarde para recibir el cálido afecto de los amigos.....



gatogab said:


> FELICIDADES​
> UN FUERTE ABRAZO
> DE
> TUS
> COETÁNEOS
> GG
> Y
> A.M.​
> *Para los invitados a la fiesta.*​
> *ME UNO BRINDANDO FELIS - MENTE.*​


¡Qué bueno que hayan venido ambos a la fiesta ! ¡GRAZIE MILLE!


----------

